# First breeding trio



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

After much deliberation I decided on Blue Point Siamese and Blacks for my first mice - really looking forward to breeding and exhibiting these two varieties 

I went to collect my first breeding trio of BP Siamese today (Siamese Buck, Siamese doe and a Blue doe carrying Siamese) from a breeder, and reserve some Blacks.

I could only get the Siamese to sit still long enough for pictures (the Blue was zooming around all over the place - though I don't blame her in a new environment!)


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stunning! Beautiful mice!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous lovely markings.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are lovely


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

gosh I wish I hadn't just opened this they are my DREAM mice, they are just GORGEOUS I can't wait till I can find some siamese


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

They are lovely.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

the buck looks like a real chunk!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice, can I ask who you got them from?


----------

